# Compound String with next to no stretch...



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

*ProLine*

ProLine..........

No stretch after over 4000 shots, still no stretch!
No peep movement or serving separation!

Had it supertuned, ProLine put about 20 shots on the strings, then set the peep, has not moved since.

I don't think you'd be dissapointed!


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*Winner's Choice*

Winner's Choice strings are at the top of the industry.. comes in all colours (except transparent!)

they are available at The Bow Shop

Gilles


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Bill, I've been shooting Winners Choice for a few years now. A few shots to set the peep and then it will be rock solid for ages and if it's not stretching on my bow, it's not going to. You can get them at South nation too. I've also heard good things about Ballistic Bow Strings.


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi Bill
Nigel makes a good string (ballistic)
Not sure if he makes them as flamboyant as George Boman.
Think that was the type of colours you were looking for...or not.


----------



## q2xlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

Call Nigel at Ballistic Bowstrings, these are the best strings i have used
905 775 4416 or www.ballisticbowstrings.com


Chris.


----------



## Beau_Town (Jun 17, 2006)

scorpion for sure 
best strings period


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

This question will always have the same result...Kinda like going to a fishing forum and asking "what's the best bass lure"? 
Many companies these days make great strings, but I would say that Winner's Choice is the quality that all others are judged against. 

A few to consider:and all will make ANY colour combo you want

Canadian made *Ballistic* - contact "Rampant" on this site or the contact posted above
*BuckNasty* - contact "bucknasty" on this site
*Winner's Choice * - obviously  but a little more pricey then the others


----------



## xxxDREN (Jan 6, 2008)

World Best Strings....... Top notch(canadian too EH!)

http://worldsbeststrings.com/

If ya call.Ask for Allan,,,,, oh yeah,be prepared to chat awhile(he's a
great guy that sells a great product)


----------



## bearhunt (Jan 16, 2008)

*world's best*



xxxDREN said:


> World Best Strings....... Top notch(canadian too EH!)
> 
> http://worldsbeststrings.com/
> 
> ...


+1 or rather +3 ( number of my bows that have his strings) and he is willing to mix and match, 452x for cables, 8125 for strings,


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

xxxDREN said:


> World Best Strings....... Top notch(canadian too EH!)
> 
> http://worldsbeststrings.com/
> 
> ...


I agree!!! Price is right and in canadian currency!


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Scorpion strings from Canadian archery distributors(Jeff) are exceptionally high quality strings. Tough to beat and a great guy to deal with.


----------



## ingoldarchery (Dec 3, 2008)

Scorpion strings, made in Canada, great quality and durability. No stretch put on bow shoot a couple of times set peep, available in any colour.


----------

